# 2004 SE-R body discoloration



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hello all,

I have a 2004 Sentra SE-R with yellow body color (Sunburst). I had just noticed that the there are discoloration to some of the body parts. These are:

- Side mirror (left and right)
- Side panel (plastic molding in all doors)
- Spoiler
- Door handles (all door)

The color is LIGHT yellow compared to the entire car body.

Are these normal?


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

I know from buying my car that nissan paint is not all that great considering the orange peel and such from the factory. Havn't experienced fading so dont know what to tell you.


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey way2low,

Thanks for the info. I am actually kind of surprised that Nissan paint would be this BAD, if it is indeed the paint are fading. It seems that there are a color mismatch with the car body and all the other external parts, such as door handle.

Anybody else who own the same car with the same color can check on this?


----------



## SilverBullitt03 (Apr 18, 2003)

I have a silver 03 Spec and it has all sorts of flaws in the paint. I wash the car and it looks like I missed some spots. Oh well, I guess ya get what ya pay for. Just a work car for me anyways.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

*I heard things about the black paint*

My silver 2002 still shines very good for my taste, didn't really notice any discolorations. I have however, heard lots of rumors on the black paint. I heard from my salesguy that the black paint can discolor pretty quickly. I also heard it from another friend who bought a SpecV at another dealer.

So maybe there really is something about the paint. I remember, when the 2004 model was coming out, they had this dark-blue color they wanted to SpecV to be available in, and when you browse the website, the color isn't available anymore?

Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## lanwarrior (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Thanks for the info! I am going to bring the car to the dealer to check if the color difference between the external body parts and the body itself is "intended", or this is flaw.

In my opinion, this is kinda crap, though. I mean, side molding that have different color than the entire car body is VERY VERY visible.


----------



## greatnorthernspec (Aug 26, 2003)

i also have a yellow spec v and the paint is different on different parts of the car and nissan told me that theres nothing they can do about it. You get what you pay for is right, and so what if my car wasnt $80000, for 10000 your dawm paint should match.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

my 2003 red se-r has also discoloration between the plastic parts, bottom moldings, mirrors, spoiler, front and rear bumper. Also, the paint seems to scratch easier than my 1992 sentra. Don't know, its all the EPA VOC levels and what Nissan has to use for paints. Alot of them now use powder coating or very low VOC paint. Maybe Nissan uses a different company now, What did nissan use before like in the early 90's???

Chris 92, 03 SE-R


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

lanwarrior said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a 2004 Sentra SE-R with yellow body color (Sunburst). I had just noticed that the there are discoloration to some of the body parts. These are:
> 
> ...


Maybe the primer for the plastic parts is different than the metal parts, they use flex additives in the plastic paints. Lets all Email Nissan about this.
Chris 92 classic


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

try some polish and wax maybye its real thin and some of the paint oxidized, get some quality polish/glaze (meguiar's or 3M) and work it in, and then follow up with good carnauba paste wax from Meguiar's or Mother's. that may help to deepen the tone of the paint, but it wont change it that much, but it will make it better. my silver Spec-V really has no paint defects exept one small area, and it shines like a ferrari. i have a small parttime detailing bussiness so maybye i detailed it right or just pampered it enough.


----------



## Kenjiserspecv (Jan 1, 2004)

*drive shafts*

i want to know how much hp can the stock drive shafts of an 04 sentra hold anyone help plz


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Kenjiserspecv said:


> i want to know how much hp can the stock drive shafts of an 04 sentra hold anyone help plz


ummm try a new post...¿


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

like i said before someone deleted it..........................the paint on the sentras has sucked since 2000. Unless it's bubbling and peeling off, you'll be hard pressed to get nissan to do ANYTHING about it.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I noticed spots on our 03 silver Spec V after we got it. I complained to the dealer and they had a known fix.

They took a heat gun to the clear coat to bake it back on. Nice huh?

I don't see any relation of the price of the car to the piss poor quality paint job. It's just BS.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I have a black spec which I wash about once a week usually and take really good care of. There was a spot of bird crap on it and I washed the car immediately and it had already eaten all the way through the clear coat. I tried waxing it and now there is a quarter size white spot on my rear driver's side door and I'm pretty pissed. I haven't gotten a chance to complain to the Nissan dealership yet, but I'm gonna.


----------



## Hockyfreak36 (Feb 19, 2004)

i have the same car and i noticed the differences in color although i dind't notice the wing


----------

